# RM Element Team-Rahmen



## taylor (13. August 2007)

Hallo RM-Gemeinde,
ich möchte gerne kurzfristig auf ein Rocky Mountain Element umsteigen. Ich habe Interesse an dem Team-Rahmen oder Tribal-Rahmen in Größe 19 Zoll. Leider finde ich im Netz keinen Shop mehr, wer diesen Rahmen im Programm hat. Gibt es einen Geheimtipp, wo ich diese Rahmen noch finden kann. 
Ich bin ein auch ein wenig verunsichert, was die Rahmengröße angeht. Ich bin selbst 176 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86 cm. Derzeit fahre ich ein Specialized S-Works in der Größe L und fühle mich eigentlich wohl. Vielleicht kan jemand hierzu auch ein kurzes Statement abgeben. Danke.


----------



## Der Toni (13. August 2007)

bei deiner Größe würde ich dir eher zu einem 18" Rahmen raten. Ist aber Geschmacksache. Da du lange Beine und demzufolge einen kurzen Oberkörper hast, würde 18" prima passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcellino0 (13. August 2007)

Schindele in Ronsberg könnte einen haben. Kannst mal nach der Telefonnummer googlen und dann nach dem Hrn. Schindele Junior fragen. Viel Glück.


----------



## marcellino0 (13. August 2007)

noch ein statement zur rahmengröße: ich denke das problem könnte die oberrohrlänge werden. das s-works hat in der L eine oberrohrlänge um die 610, das element als 19 zöller 595 und als 18 zöller um die 580 (das währe eine differenz von 3 cm - die wendigkeit wird es sicher begrüßen...) wenn du dich auf dem s-work in L gut gefühlt hast, kannst du dich auf dem 18 zoll element wie der affe beim erledigen seiner notdurft fühlst. musst du ausprobieren und überlegen, ob du das mir einem längeren vorbau ausgleichen möchtest. ist dir der 18er zu kurz kann das für den 19er sprechen. ich selbst bin 183 cm und habe eine 86er schrittlänge, ich fahre ein 19er, passt super. ich bin mal ein epic in L gefahren, ich kam auch damit klar, habe die länge aber schon im rücken gespührt.
allgemein kann ich den tip vom toni zum 18er schon verstehen. aber da hilf nur probefahren!!! gruß marcellino


----------



## Wandlerin (20. August 2007)

Radhaus Winterlingen (Albstadt/Sigmaringen) hat meines Wissens nach einen Tribal-Rahmen in 19 Zoll da.

Tel. 07434-8047 

Die sind abends meist noch bis nach 20.00Uhr erreichbar.


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2007)

Zweirad-Stadler hat laut Hp. noch 2005er in 18 und 19...


----------



## taylor (21. August 2007)

Hi,
vielen Dank - habe einen 19" Tribal-Rahmen im Netz gefunden und dieser wurde auch bereits gestern geliefert. Wenn die fehlenden Teile (neue Sattelstütze und XTR-Umwerfer und die DURIN 100) endlich geliefert wurden, kann ich das Bike aufbauen. Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Bul Biker (21. August 2007)

Hallo,
wenn du das Bike zusammengebaut hast. Könntest du einen Fahrbericht posten. Ich bau mir gerade ein Element Team 18´´ mit Durin 80mm (sobald geliefert) zusammen. 

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.


----------



## xtobix (21. August 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielen Dank - habe einen 19" Tribal-Rahmen im Netz gefunden und dieser wurde auch bereits gestern geliefert. Wenn die fehlenden Teile (neue Sattelstütze und XTR-Umwerfer und die DURIN 100) endlich geliefert wurden, kann ich das Bike aufbauen. Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle!



!!!BILDER!!!

hast du vielleicht das genaue gewicht vom rahmen? also nackig ohne alles.

danke


----------



## taylor (21. August 2007)

Nöööö,
der Rahmen ist bereits halb verbaut und hab ihn vorher nicht gewogen. Wenn ich das Rad soweit aufgebaut habe, gibt´s auch ein paar Bilder. Ich glaube mit der DURIN 100 dauert es noch ein paar Tage - werde  ich halt zunächst die FOX 32 RLC verbauen. Folgende Part´s kommen an den wunderschönen Rahmen:


SRAM X.0-Schaltwerk mit Triggern
Louise 2007 Venti 180/160
DT Swiss 240s LRS mit XR 4.2d und Sapim CX-Ray + Nobby Nic 2,25
XTR-Kurbel 2007 
XTR-Umwerfer 2007
Syntace-Sattelstütze + Flite 2007 (hab momentan nur den roten - kommt aber noch ein weißer oder schwarzer drauf
VRO-Vorbau und Syntace-Carbon-Lenker
FOX 32 RLC 2007
Chris-King-Steuersatz


----------



## xtobix (21. August 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> Nöööö



schade!
na ich bin gespannt. viel spaß beim aufbau und der ersten ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

xtobix schrieb:


> schade!
> na ich bin gespannt. viel spaß beim aufbau und der ersten ausfahrt


 
Rahmen 18 zoll 2610 g mit rp23 und 08 er Hinterbau 
Mein Rad hat komplett 10,35 kg 

ähnlich wie in der Galerie aber noch nicht ganz fertig. 

Änderungen gegenüber Bild in Galerie:

Sattelstütze wird noch getauscht in next 
Bremsscheibe hinten auch marta
Hörnchen weg
Spacer raus 
Reifen 2,1 er mibro

Die Stütze sollte morgen kommen. 

Mach dann ein Foto und stell es in die Galerie


----------



## spalter2000 (29. August 2007)

Habe mal an der Stelle ne Frag:
Ich habe einen 2003er Team Element Rahmen, den ich 
aufbauen möchte. Welchen Typ Umwerfer kann ich benutzen?
Top-Swing, Down-Swing? 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2007)

Beim 2003er passen wohl beide Sorten. Die ausschließliche Verwendung von Downswing ist 2004 ausdrücklich bei den Änderungen erwähnt. Ich hatte Downswing montiert.


----------



## daschw (30. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich währe auch sehr an Bildern interresiert,weil ich mir evtl auch den Rahmen gönnen will!


----------



## taylor (30. August 2007)

Hallo,
hier nun die ersten Fotos vom Element-Tribal-Rahmen 2007. Der rote Sattel kommt noch ab - der schwarze Flite dürfte die nächsten Tage kommen. Leider ist das Rad nicht geputzt, aber ich glaube hiermit könnt ihr zunächst leben.


----------



## Catsoft (30. August 2007)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

